# CSOL List for 2013-2014



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi - Is there any update on the CSOL List for 2013-2014 ?

Also, where can i check if these have been updated for 2013-2014 or not.

Regards,
Ab


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Hi - Is there any update on the CSOL List for 2013-2014 ?
> 
> Also, where can i check if these have been updated for 2013-2014 or not.
> 
> ...


What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
link


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> link


Thanks, but I dont see that last year CSOL list link present on the URL shared by you. However it does have the SOL 2012 list there. Do you think they would share it ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Thanks, but I dont see that last year CSOL list link present on the URL shared by you. However it does have the SOL 2012 list there. Do you think they would share it ?


as per their website , DIAC will update CSOL soon, mayhap today or tomorrow


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

list updated folks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> list updated folks


Which list ? Sol has been updated since last couple of days ?

Has the CSOL list been updated as well ? If yes can you provide the link ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any update on this ?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Will there be any update on the CSOL list today? Can anybody let me know when was the list updated last year. Was it on 1 July itself or before that? Its almost 12 pm in sydney and there is no update till now.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

well , what would be the impact of migrants in oz after the resigning of juliya gilard as a oz prime minster.. coz she was supporting for migrants thus some oz guys don't like her..


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> well , what would be the impact of migrants in oz after the resigning of juliya gilard as a oz prime minster.. coz she was supporting for migrants thus some oz guys don't like her..


Everything depends on next PM or ruling party 

They wont stop everything all of a sudden, might take couple of years.


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> well , what would be the impact of migrants in oz after the resigning of juliya gilard as a oz prime minster.. coz she was supporting for migrants thus some oz guys don't like her..


Situation will go on whether Julia Gillard resigns or not, downside is there are natives who don't like migrants and you can do nothing to them..


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fingers Crossed.. But in all n all They really do need Skilled migrants...:fingerscrossed:
and also they migration plan for 2013 -14 must already be in place .. they just need to reveal that.. so I guess there would not be major impact for now.. 



arnavsharma said:


> Everything depends on next PM or ruling party
> 
> They wont stop everything all of a sudden, might take couple of years.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

Guyz, good news for you. I found the new CSOL list 2013. It is not on Immi website but found from some Aus official govt site. I don't know how it is authenticated but still sharing with you guyz

Cheers !!!:ranger:



Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification under subregulations 1.15I(1) and 2.26B(1), paragraph 2.72I(5)(ba), sub-subparagraph 5.19(4)(h)(i)(A), Item 4(a) of the table in subitem 1137(4), Item 4(a) of the table in subitem 1138(4) and Item 4(a) of th


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Harneek, This might be an older version, because the SOL1 still lists Retail Pharmacist and other occupations which were dropped recently. I guess we might have to eagerly wait for a couple of days more.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

harneek said:


> Guyz, good news for you. I found the new CSOL list 2013. It is not on Immi website but found from some Aus official govt site. I don't know how it is authenticated but still sharing with you guyz
> 
> Cheers !!!:ranger:
> 
> Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification under subregulations 1.15I(1) and 2.26B(1), paragraph 2.72I(5)(ba), sub-subparagraph 5.19(4)(h)(i)(A), Item 4(a) of the table in subitem 1137(4), Item 4(a) of the table in subitem 1138(4) and Item 4(a) of th


Hey harneek .. I guess u did a great work, as its written that this instrument will commence on 1 July 2013...so cheers again ...


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Guys , 
Just help me to clear..

I have done my ACS as a software engineer 261313 and its appeared on SOL . 
But if this code doesn't appear on CSOL, will i able to apply 190 visa?

Kindly advice..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

If its on SOL 2013 2014 , you need not worry


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

harneek said:


> Guyz, good news for you. I found the new CSOL list 2013. It is not on Immi website but found from some Aus official govt site. I don't know how it is authenticated but still sharing with you guyz
> 
> Cheers !!!:ranger:
> 
> ...



This is not the new list, this page only specifies *the relevant assessing authority* for each occupation code. As we could see few occupations as already been announced removed is still there on this page.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wish said:


> Hi Guys ,
> Just help me to clear..
> 
> I have done my ACS as a software engineer 261313 and its appeared on SOL .
> ...


It seems that all SOL occupations are part of CSOL.


----------



## rajj (Apr 25, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> This is not the new list, this page only specifies *the relevant assessing authority* for each occupation code. As we could see few occupations as already been announced removed is still there on this page.



Yes, agree with Harish2013 this list has all the occupations which have been announced to be removed from New Sol 2013, hence new csol is still on d way,,,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

CSOL 2013-14

Occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) from 1 July 2013


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

list is out .. What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

what bout the state list ? is that out as well ?


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

NSW not yet out.. ACT in august...SA .. still old list...WA still old.. rest i guess ..the previous versions are there .. 



noobrex said:


> what bout the state list ? is that out as well ?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

noobrex said:


> what bout the state list ? is that out as well ?


SA occupation list is almost refreshed on a daily basis. So, hopefully should be available by end of day today.

WA will be publishing their list only by October 1st.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeapsaaaa...they didn't remove (almost) anything!!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

SA removed my profession


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Can any one help in terms of getting latest state level CSOL List.

My occupation is 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE. Most number of jobs are available in NSW and Victoria. 

if any one has an idea about the Latest CSOL for NSW and Victoria...Please advice.


----------

